# Perdomo's Cuban Parejo Galaxia 10 x 100...why?



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

This thing is a BEAST. 10 inches long and a RG of 100 (that's 1.56 inches wide if I did the math right!) Has anyone ever seen these..or smoked one?


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Whew. these might remind the wrong guy of some rough times in the Penn...  chalk it up to novelty, like the Graycliff Big Bamboo. 
 note- not my cigar or 70's-ass bedspread!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Not I, but Im think about buying one for a collectors peice.
Scott


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Never seen one - never smoked one - and damn sure would not buy one.


Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Not much on the huge rings here...


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

CrazyFool said:


> note- not my cigar or 70's-ass bedspread!


You could commit a hate crime with that thing.


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

Why, because they can... probably tastes like something my dog just left out on the back lawn!

LT :gn


----------



## whoispittsnogle (Aug 5, 2006)

Man up my dudes:gn


----------



## Catalyst Paintball (Jul 23, 2006)

LT Rich said:


> Why, because they can... probably tastes like something my dog just left out on the back lawn!
> 
> LT :gn


Or a black [blank]...

Never-the-less, that stogie is a little overkill, but imagine the discussion it would bring up!


----------



## chuckojr (Jun 28, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Not much on the huge rings here...


:tpd:


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Is that the Cheech & Chong limited edition stick?


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

LT Rich said:


> Why, because they can... probably tastes like something my dog just left out on the back lawn!


Well, it _looks_ like something a dog would leave on the back lawn...


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

I think i need to tame the beast!


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

i had a chief, that was a novelty cigar worth smoking. (though if i got a free one, i don't know if i'd do it again.....) check here

hey, does anyone know of a bazooka cigar or something simialr in name? i remember seeing it on a website. it was insanely big, unimaginable how big the cigar was. anyone got a link?


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

Hah that thing is insane. Gotta try everything once right.


----------



## Catalyst Paintball (Jul 23, 2006)

al two said:


> i had a chief, that was a novelty cigar worth smoking. (though if i got a free one, i don't know if i'd do it again.....) check here
> 
> hey, does anyone know of a bazooka cigar or something simialr in name? i remember seeing it on a website. it was insanely big, unimaginable how big the cigar was. anyone got a link?


Great...
Now I want to buy a chief:w


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

I dislike novelty cigars tbh-why buy something like an Inmenso or Glaxaia that you know is gonna taste like ass when you could get a Monte#2, Padron '64 etc?


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

LT Rich said:


> Why, because they can... probably tastes like something my dog just left out on the back lawn!
> 
> LT :gn


We have a winner. I had a Cuban Parejo tonight. I think I had gotten a 5er on cBid in my buy anything days. They've been sitting in my humi for the better part of 8 months or so. They were so big I never tried one since I knew I didn't have the time to sit down and enjoy it. They've been sitting in the humi at 65 rh and a lil on the cool side. About 63 degrees. So call it 63/65.

The light on this was good. But because of the ring guage it took a little effort to ensure a good light. It was very light on smoke. The combination of ring guage and length meant I had to puff puff puff puff and puff some more to keep a good amount of smoke and thus flavor rolling. Which brings to why I'm rwriting this. There was a tremendous lack of flavour. From what I read 5 different filler tobacos and NO FLAVOUR. I meant nada. I kept waiting. I was watching a DVD so it was no problem. About half way through it I let it die in disgust. 

These 5 sticks have been taking up valuable space in my humidor for some time now only to dissappoint me. I've learned though never to give up on the first cigar. I'll try one more after sitting out for a while and see.

Mind you it wasn't a BAD cigar per se. It didn't taste like :BS . But it really didn't have a taste. I wasted a good hour on that 1/2 that I did smoke.

Oh and keeping it lit was a real biatch. I'd declare it was too wet if I didn't have Vipers 65 beads spread around the humi and two hygrometers that are both telling me the same tale.... Go figure. This cigar defintely does not strike me as a run out and buy...


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

The picture is enough for me. Are you supposed to smoke it or just look at it?


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I really enjoy the standard Parejo's, sadly, I have no more, but the HUGE one, I just cant see having one.
Scott


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

stogie_kanobie_one said:


> We have a winner. I had a Cuban Parejo tonight. I think I had gotten a 5er on cBid in my buy anything days. They've been sitting in my humi for the better part of 8 months or so. They were so big I never tried one since I knew I didn't have the time to sit down and enjoy it. They've been sitting in the humi at 65 rh and a lil on the cool side. About 63 degrees. So call it 63/65.
> 
> The light on this was good. But because of the ring guage it took a little effort to ensure a good light. It was very light on smoke. The combination of ring guage and length meant I had to puff puff puff puff and puff some more to keep a good amount of smoke and thus flavor rolling. Which brings to why I'm rwriting this. There was a tremendous lack of flavour. From what I read 5 different filler tobacos and NO FLAVOUR. I meant nada. I kept waiting. I was watching a DVD so it was no problem. About half way through it I let it die in disgust.
> 
> ...


Cut em in half and try em. :bx


----------

